# What is the Recession For?



## LawrenceU (Apr 20, 2009)

If you have not heard or read this sermon it is excellent. Pastor Piper does an excellent job of laying out God's desire for his people in the middle of this turbulent economy. 

What Is the Recession For? :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, that is a great sermon! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 20, 2009)

What is the recession for? We see through a glass darkly and certainly cannot know all things.

From my limited perspective, knowing what Scripture says about God and man, it may be:

1) Man's (evil) intentions:

a) to create idolatrous, covetous dependence on civil government and particularly one political leader
b) to deliberately create discontent and confusion so as to facilitate federal power grabbing
c) to deliberately create division among people by scandalizing one group after another, and pitting one group against another, in order to foment radical civil governance change 
d) to weaken the most powerful nation's political and social resistance against militant false religion
e) to foster and encourage a sense of entitlement to the rights, freedoms and property that belong to another through statism and collectivism

2) From God's perspective:

a) to chasten a nation that has become unimagineably idolatrous
b) to chasten God's people who think it a "crisis" if they cannot presume to begin adult life buying a 3,200 square foot "starter" home
c) to chasten God's people for a lifestyle of presuming upon their God
d) to sift out those who profess Christ with their lips but not at all in their hearts from the presumptive visible body of Christ
e) to demonstrate the hypocrisy and deceit of those who promise vainglorious "change" based on ungodliness
f)to use the evil "free will" actions of man in order to reprove evil, chasten His people with an end toward their peace and purity, and bring Honor and Glory to Himself.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 20, 2009)

I subscribed to the podcast a while back. I burn sermons to MP3 discs and play them in the car.


----------

